# Hunter show question



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Huh... I've never heard that before- maybe you could check on the US Hunter Jumper Association website? They might have a rulebook or something that might clear it up for you. I hope that's not the case because it's kind of unfair for adults who ride ponies .

United States Hunter Jumper Association

If you can't find it on there, under About USHJA there is a link that says "contact us" and maybe they could tell you...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It's kind of true. Most pony classes are kids only (to give kids a chance). But there are a few classes you can do. The larger shows will have more classes, giving you more chances to find a class.

Modifieds, specials and I think lows will allow adults on ponies. Baby greens too, but that's 2'6" and is only for your first year showing, so you can only do that this year, not any other


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well at least there's some hope! lol ;-) And this year would be my introduction to hunters anyway so it would only be schooling shows which is fine. 

I'm going to re-measure Sandie...she's SO close to the pony/horse cusp that who knows, I might be able to pass her off as a horse anyway! She's either 14.1hh or 14.2hh, last we measured she was 14.1hh but who knows. I'll try someone else's stick and see!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Honestly, you WANT her to be a pony. She's too small to make horse strides without running. a "hony" is the hunter world's nightmare. If a $30,000 dollar large pony grows an extra 1/4 inch and becomes as horse, it's worth squat in the hunter ring.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh :-( my poor little "hony" LOL...oh well, the Eventing world loves her! ;-) haha 

I'm just scared to death sometimes of cross country! Maybe I should just be a show jumper!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking at pictures, she looks like a pony. the cut off is 14.2, she looks more like 14.1. If you are worried, schedule her hoof trim a few days before the show (if it's a rated and they measure her)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

so why do I want her to be considered a pony? do they set the fences differently, for pony strides, is that why?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The Hunter world is too political for me, I cannot even start to sit down and try to follow all the etiquite's and rules and "fopaux's" of the world.

But - I know many Eventers in my area who ride the Hunter/Jumper Winter Series Shows all winter to keep in shape. I am one of them 

It is a great way to ensure that you and your horse keep up to par with riding over fences. But I don't do any rated shows, just Schooling where things are low key and fun and not so cliquey or political. I enjoy the Winter LMHJA Winter Series because they are so low key and anyone can do them whether they are on a QH, Pie Bald Face Appaloosa, Standardbred or Arab. 

I enjoy the LMHJA winter series as well because you don't have to wear show clothes for any of the comps at all - it is in the middle of winter, and it is much too cold for any of that - so you can ride in your winter coat, winter boots, winter tights, ear muffs and you don't have to braid. 

It's a great way to be amonst many other riders who collect together to have fun without the stress of serious competition, and a great way to keep both you and your horse comfortable and familiar with fences, while your real sport is retired until next season.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I would say you want her a pony, because she'll have to run to get in the striding of a "horse". We have a horse/large pony and he goes REALLY fast jumping, as a habit, because he is 14.3 & shows in "horse" divisions, so he is used to trying to squeeze in as many strides as he can get in. 
I show hunters at non-rated shows, so I don't know much about the rated shows.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If you want to show her in a PONY SPECIFIC DIVISION and you are over 18, you unfortunately are too old. It's considered a "junior" division. There isn't anything "political" about it, it's just a rule that keeps the division for the kids only. There are actually a lot of disciplines with classes that are just for juniors. You can show her in any other division you want as long as you fulfill those division specifications. 

If you were trying to show her in a pony class it would be crucial that she measure (be under 14.2) but honestly if you show her in something else and she's 14.3 but looks like a pony? it really doesn't matter that much. I've shown a 14.2 pony at a huge AA show in an open 2"3 division, got the pony step (horse add), and won champion. Lots of judges can recognize that it's a pony you're riding and allow for the pony step without any penalties. It's better then you running down the lines leaving long just to get your poor pony to "fit" the 12 foot stride!!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Or you can do jumper shows. There it's more about being clean and less about "looking right." Plus, that's closer to what you do in eventing, so will probably be better training for you.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

One of my friends rode a pony about the size of yours in the Long Stirrup division last year at a few of our shows and cleaned up. She couldn't ride in the Pony specific classes because she was too old, but she rode against horses....some of them very expensive, and kicked their butts. Now my trainer's husband is starting to show on the same pony and I think he will do very well. I believe they try to get the horse strides on him but I can't be sure.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, great advice!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Upnover-in the open divisions, ponies are allowed to get pony strides, but a "hony" is still supposed to get horse strides


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Upnover-in the open divisions, ponies are allowed to get pony strides, but a "hony" is still supposed to get horse strides


Very true, but if a "hony" is petite enough and only 14.3 it can still look like a pony from the judges stand! They aren't required to measure or show a measurement card for an open class, so how's the judge supposed to know? The resale value of a "hony" is pretty much nil and I wouldn't ever buy a 4 y/o 14.1 horse, BUT if someone already had a 14.3 horse and wanted to do the pony step in an open class, I'd try it out and see. 

Hoofprints: The last AA show I went to there was a pretty large variety of divisions you'd be able to enter that are 2"6 or lower:

Long Stirrup: 18 in, open to amateurs 11 yrs and older who haven't shown 2"6
Beginner Hunters: 2"3, open to amateurs who haven't shown 2"9
2"3 Very Low Hunters: open division
2"6 Very Low Hunter: open division
Maiden Hunters: 2"3 open to any horse who hasn't won a blue ribbon
Novice Hunters: 2"6 open to any horse who has won less then 10 blues
Local Hunters: 2"6 open to anyone residing in the state of the show
Baby Greens: 2"6 open to a horse in its 1st or 2nd year of showing and hasn't shown 3".

That's all I can think of off the top of my head but there are tons of things you can show in! Besides, the Large Ponies have to show 3" anyways. I'd say go for it and try your first A show! They're addicting....


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks upnover! So there's plenty we could try out this year and years beyond that probably too since we just started jumping!  good to know!


----------

